# Best all-around offshore reel?



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Ok, this is a can of worms AND a dead horse...but, I'm hoping to get a primary offshore reel/rod at the Outcast sale, and, well I'll just open the can again. I like the smaller jigging combos I've seen: Daiwa Saltist, Avet mx, Shimano Torium, Penn Torque, etc with a 30-40 lb Trevala rod. Those are pricey, but maybe possible if they're 50% off or something. I'm also leaning toward just a plain old TLD 15 or Penn 4/0 to save money but get the job done. I'll be kingfish trolling and bottom-fishing for snapper. Any recommendations?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Torium 20 with drag and spring and pawl upgrade.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Have you considered a heavy spinning outfit? You can jig, bottom fish, and cast poppers and rig live baits on them. I suppose you could troll with one if you wanted to but you can get a lot for you money these days with spinning reels.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Told 25 my best all Around Reel for anything


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

+1 on a heavy spinning outfit. I use a Penn 4/0 a lot when I know I am dropping over the side of a boat only but also have a Shim 6500 that goes if being nomadic. As mentioned, the spinner will give you a lot more options. Hope you get what you want.


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Eric, I guess you already read that info I sent you on the TLD15 star drag.. I have mine tricked out with carbon drags, and extra spool bearing, and a badass crank handle.. all for about $150 total.. that's cheaper than the Torium without any of the mods.

I'll be honest though, I don't bring it on the yak... it's kind of pointless to have that much drag power when you can get towed by a fish. I use it for bottom fishing and jigging for AJ's. Spooled with 65lb braid.


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for the advice everybody. I do prefer spinning reels in general, and I have Penn Battle 5000, but I was thinking a conventional might be better in some instances. FishGolfDrink- yes, I read about the Alan Tani upgrade to the TLD star 15- sounds great! I might still do that. It is a pretty big reel though- quite a bit bigger than an Avet or Saltist. They're spendy though. If I can get a Saltist or Torium for half price I'll probably go for it. Otherwise, sounds like a TLD or 4/0 or bigger Battle spinner.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Just realized this was the kayak section so I will change my reel to a tld 15 lever drag


----------



## sisatmpfuxb (11 mo ago)

Hey guys, looking to find a nice set of rods/reels that I can use on my boat. It's a center console boat. I'm a begging fisherman and want 2 - 4 good trolling reels and 4-6 spinning reels for bottom fishing and letting a long line out click here. Can anyone show me something that is intermediate to professional gear that won't break the bank. I'm looking to buy the whole set at once. Thanks


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Saragosa 20K, its good for ruby redlips (white snapper) all the way up to 300lb amberjack.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> Saragosa 20K, its good for ruby redlips (white snapper) all the way up to 300lb amberjack.


Ruby's are Grey snapper. Red porgy are white snapper. Keep up with your fake snappers Bob is gonna get ya!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I've been using Penn Squall reels on Ugly Stik rods for years. The smaller 15's are around 80 bucks on Amazon. I use the 50's for bottom fishing and trolling. Hard to beat for the price.


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

Is there a reason a 2012 thread was revived?!!!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

photofishin said:


> Is there a reason a 2012 thread was revived?!!!


New guy may not know how to start a thread


----------

